# Black metal clothes



## ohmanthisiscool (Aug 29, 2007)

I think my new found interest in Behemoth made me wonder but, where in the hell do these black metal bands get those clothes. I'm talking about the spiked guantlets and the armor, and the big leather skirts and the shoulder pads and the long trench coats as well as the cradle of filth "metal finger armor" and Metal boots. I didn't know if the guys spent like hours making the clothes themselves or what. I am interested, but would probably never actually buy any of those things, but like nergals "apostasy" mask; where did he find that? Oh well maybe its just one of those "its late and I should be sleeping, but chose to stay up and read SS.org posts instead" kind of threads I dont know. if anyone could humor me or help me out that would be cool. Thanks


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 29, 2007)

Rockabilia.com - Rock, Punk, Hardcore Music Merchandise and Memorabilia

I get catalouges from them and they sell some of the leather with spikes that look pretty black metalish to me.

edit: Yep, found them CLOTHING ACCESSORIES - Rockabilia.com - Rock, Punk, Hardcore Music Merchandise and Memorabilia


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 29, 2007)

I think they had the clothing for the Demigod stuff made specifically for them... 

However, if you want cool boots and shit, New Rock has a good supply of them. they're pricey, but they're the coolest fucking boots ever.


----------



## Naren (Aug 29, 2007)

The old guitarist for my one band had these stupid "rings" he wore on his picking hand that looked all brutal and covered his entire finger, looking like a dragon claw was on the end. I personally thought it was stupid, but he liked it.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 29, 2007)

My presumption is mainly that the stuff is handmade for them. I know that Cradle use these guys:

Sinwear


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 29, 2007)

*edit*

Never mind. It's gone.

*edit*

Here it is:

YouTube - Kerry King Armband


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2007)

Home Depot.


----------



## Carrion (Aug 29, 2007)

Hot Topic


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 29, 2007)

Chris said:


> Home Depot.



Word, because that shit (I think) is actually cooler if you make it yourself. A close second would be to shell out the bread to have someone craft it for you.


----------



## Variant (Aug 29, 2007)

Just get a t-shirt with the schematic for an H-bomb of the chemical representation of mustard gas... that shit's way more brutal than medieval hockey gear anyday.


----------



## josh821 (Aug 29, 2007)

I remember finding a store in NYC that sold all sorts of medieval looking stuff (furniture, clothes, whatever) and they had gauntlets and whatnot. I've always assumed that there were more places out there like that. Also places like Hot Topic used to be able to sell spiked everything. You can buy spikes as well and put them in whatever you want.


----------



## stuz719 (Aug 29, 2007)

Curious fact - Sepultura made their own bullet belts from old batteries.


----------



## skinhead (Aug 29, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I think they had the clothing for the Demigod stuff made specifically for them...
> 
> However, if you want cool boots and shit, New Rock has a good supply of them. they're pricey, but they're the coolest fucking boots ever.



Something like this?

New Rock footwear - buy New Rock footwear online at GrindStore.com. UK Footwear store

Shit, those boots are metal  But i still preffer Dr Marten boots.


----------

